# Review: Tamron 70-200mm f/2.8 Di VC USD G2 by TDP



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 11, 2017)

```
The-Digital-Picture has completed their review of the brand new Tamron 70-200mm f/2.8 Di VC USD G2.</p>
<p>From TDP:</p>
<blockquote><p>While I take camera and lens marketing statements with a grain of salt, Tamron in this case delivered on the “… enhanced optical performance, improved VC (Vibration Compensation), faster AF speed and accuracy, and shortened MOD (Minimum Object Distance) …” promise. The Tamron 70-200mm f/2.8 Di VC USD G2 Lens design is both visually attractive and functionally very nice. This lens delivers accurate autofocusing and remarkable image quality for an ideal combination that translates to dependably great results. The low price will seal the deal for many. <a href="http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Tamron-70-200mm-f-2.8-Di-VC-USD-G2-Lens.aspx">Read the full review</a></p></blockquote>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/892851-REG/Tamron_20_200mm_F_2_8_DI_VC.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">Tamron 70-200mm f/2.8 Di VC USD G2 at B&H Photo</a></strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 12, 2017)

This may be one of the kindest reviews Bryan has ever given to a third party lens - particularly a Tamron. It's a very good lens, and I think Bryan did a great job covering it.


----------



## WOODS (Apr 12, 2017)

LOOOOOOONG time reader of the CR Forum/First time poster (please be gentle).

Firstly - huge fan of Dustin Abbott's reviews. I could not praise the detailed overviews of Lenses and Camera bodies enough that he's undertaken over the years. Dustin - your efforts are very appreciated!

Secondly - On topic, I'm also a big fan of Bryan at TDP and always find his reviews and detailed information on all aspect of photography insightful. With respect to the Tamron 70-200mm f/2.8 Di VC USD G2 I was interested to find that many reviewers found the image quality of the lens (Focus Breathing aside) to be better than the EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM at 70mm, evening up at the mid-range and Canon’s 70-200 coming out sharper at 200mm. I have the Canon and can contest this lens is superb and very sharp. I’m always keen to see how the new lens releases (3rd Party, or not) compare with the kit I currently own. In light of the above I was curious to note how poor the image quality of the new Tamron G2 lens performed in comparison to the Canon in the TDP Image Quality Charts. 

I should say that I’m not keen to replace my Canon, but I would be keen to seen what other have found and can offer their thoughts here.

70mm
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=1116&Camera=979&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=0&LensComp=687&CameraComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=0

200mm
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=1116&Camera=979&Sample=0&FLI=3&API=0&LensComp=687&CameraComp=979&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=3&APIComp=0


----------



## FramerMCB (Apr 12, 2017)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> This may be one of the kindest reviews Bryan has ever given to a third party lens - particularly a Tamron. It's a very good lens, and I think Bryan did a great job covering it.



I agree with you Dustin, this is one of the kindest third-party lens reviews he's ever done. Now he's had good if not great things to say about many different third-party lenses for one or two particular features/area-of-performance/optics but very rarely an overall stellar review. The exception maybe being the Zeiss' 135mm f2.0 (previous version) and the first 2 Otus's.


----------



## BeenThere (Apr 12, 2017)

Bryan tends to favor solid construction (all metal) and tends to favor lenses that use it. I like the look and feel of a finely crafted all metal lens too, but wii forego this for other superior performance qualities. But if you can have both then why not.


----------



## Plainsman (Apr 12, 2017)

..lot of waffle in his reviews IMHO.
Personally I like reviews split into convenient segments like lenstip.
His review of the 70-300 IS II was woolly and very negative while Dustin Abbots review was very positive - rather odd.
Anyway this Tamron sounds good except for that QC imponderable i.e. will you get one as good as the one reviewed?


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 12, 2017)

Plainsman said:


> ..lot of waffle in his reviews IMHO.
> Personally I like reviews split into convenient segments like lenstip.
> His review of the 70-300 IS II was woolly and very negative while Dustin Abbots review was very positive - rather odd.
> Anyway this Tamron sounds good except for that QC imponderable i.e. will you get one as good as the one reviewed?



https://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2017/04/mtf-lens-tests-of-the-new-tamron-70-200-f2-8-sp-di-vc-usd-g2/

This may help answer your final question.


----------



## bdeutsch (Apr 13, 2017)

The link in the article takes you to the old version. The current version is at https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1317271-REG/tamron_afa025c_700_sp_70_200mm_f_2_8_di.html 

Deutsch Photography, Inc: NYC Wedding Photographer | Actor and Executive Headshots NYC | Family and Baby Portraits


----------



## MrFotoFool (Apr 13, 2017)

It is a beautiful looking lens and I must say I prefer black to Canon's white (even though I own a white non-IS 70-200 L). Also kudos to Tamron for sticking to the 77mm filter standard (which all four of my lenses adhere to) instead of Canon's newly adopted 82mm.


----------

